

Ask HN: About Cloudant - ajkirwin

Are these guys http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=423997 the same guys from the Summer '07 funding cycle who had the truly wonderful idea of making a "GoZilla for the Router" product?
======
tdavis
No, they just inherited the name. It's an entirely different team.

